# Replacing standard halogen 21W DRL lamps with LEDs ?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My TT has xenon plus headlights with the halogen type DRLs, which I've just found out use standard 21W indicator bulbs.

I'm not too keen on the light that they produce and am of the opinion that at a glance it can appear to other drivers that you're flashing your lights.

I have done a bit of searching and come across these BA15s LED bulbs and thought I'd give them a try.










Does anyone know if the halogen DRLs have a failed bulb warning that may be an issue with the lower current LEDs?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Fitting any LEDs in place of your 21W DRL will produce a bulb out warning in the DIS. To get round this problem you need to fit load resistors to the wiring. I've heard you can disable bulb-out warnings through VCDS, but I've never seen this verified.

I did the exact thing you're trying to do on my S3 8P, I used a similar bulb to the one you've posted above, and they looked FAR better than the OEM yellow bulbs, not too dissimilar to the how the A8 LWB and S8 DRLs used to look. If you want any help or advice with the fitting or other questions just let me know.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I was hoping that the DRLs wouldn't have the bulb warning. If it's a case of needing to fit loading resistors then I might leave them as they are as I really don't want to start messing around with the car.

I've yet to buy Vag-Com for the Mk2 as unlike with the Mk1 I've not needed it yet.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Grab some chrome white standard bulbs and save the faff. Resistors can also cause heat problems too I've read.

These are a nice easy swap and look very nice. Not quite as apparently bright as the standard bulbs, however.

http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/mtec-xenon ... v5fbljjek6


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not sure how such LED 'Christmas tree' lamp would work in conjunction with the reflector and the lens in front of the lamp. After all you want the beam of light to aim straight ahead.

Silver or blue vision bulbs may just deliver what you're looking for without the lamp check hassle. Swapping them is easy. I just cleaned the bulbs the other day as they became a bit foggy. Also noticed that the glass had blackened somewhat, which probably adds to the warm light. Last but not least: do they really run on 12 volts as I find the light to be too yellow for 21 watts on 12 (rather 13.8) volts... If they don't get the full voltage, the LEDs may not work at all.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Those chrome bulbs may well be a good option; I don't mind the light being less bright and really don't want to start messing around with loading resistors.

Whether they're actually supplied with the full battery voltage or not is a good question, as you say they don't look as bright as your average 21w bulb.

I would be interested in seeing a wiring diagram.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cost me the best part of £40k to get LED DRLs


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Whether they're actually supplied with the full battery voltage or not is a good question, as you say they don't look like as bright as your average 21w bulb.


I've seen posts on Audi forums before indicating that the % of voltage can be changed through VAGCOM. Not sure if this is for LEDs and or tungsten. Lower % does mean yellow light and bulbs lasting longer...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TT-driver said:


> I'm not sure how such LED 'Christmas tree' lamp would work in conjunction with the reflector and the lens in front of the lamp. After all you want the beam of light to aim straight ahead.


There are no issues with the appearance of the LEDs or the reflectors. The light look very good, and are far superior to the OEM bulbs. The downside is the need for load resistors, the heat issue can be easily resolved.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> Those chrome bulbs may well be a good option; I don't mind the light being less bright and really don't want to start messing around with loading resistors.


I like 'em. I find the light suits the car rather than being overpowering "hey look at my chav light upgrade" :lol: I'd sling up some pictures but I haven't taken any and I don't have a botophucket account, but you're in luck (and so am I)... thanks to Mr Haydock and the following link you can see what they (and the slightly cheaper super white ones) look like:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162903&p=1657874


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link; I'm going to order some of the chrome bulbs now.

I've had my meter out today and can confirm that the halogen DRLs are supplied with the full battery voltage.

I also tested out the bulb failure warning system, to see how it works. It would seem that there's a 'pre flight' check, which tests the bulbs when you start the car, and warns of failure. If the bulb fails after the 'pre flight' check, then it doesn't warn you until the bulb is turned on.

I was quite impressed with how this worked as I expected that the failure warning would only work if the bulb was in use!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just ordered them from the same people via eBay and saved a few pence. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 091wt_1139


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Please post a pic with one side done and one original. Curious to see the results.

Cheers.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The link on my post above will give you a very good good idea.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> The link on my post above will give you a very good good idea.


They do indeed. Thx.


----------



## bigandy (Feb 17, 2011)

Great info - just ordered DRL and sidelights, should freshen the front end up nicely


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, the bulbs arrived Thursday, which was very quick considering that I only ordered them on Tuesday night. 

I had the chance to fit them tonight, fristly just fitting the one as a comparison, and it looked great. 

But when I fitted the second one, it didn't work. 

According to my neighbour, it did light up briefly before it failed, so I've emailed the seller and I'm hoping that he'll send me another.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no! :roll: Getting a replacement shouldn't be a problem though. They have a year's guarantee I think.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

well, I emailed the seller and had a reply asking me to send him a photo of the destroyed bulb.

I was slightly confused at first but then realised that he wanted this to prove that I wasn't telling porkies and getting a third bulb for nothing; I guess it saves posting back the defective bulb.

Just for interest; here's the photo.










Interestingly the colour can't be scratched off the glass; it seems to be impregnated, which is good for longevity.

I'm not sure what the yellow powder is inside :?:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Good news on the DRL bulb front!

The replacement bulb arrived yesterday and was promptly installed.

I would be happier if I could get an LED version, which doesn't cause bulb errors, but for now these will be fine as they look much better than the yellowy standard bulbs!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, after four months, one of my chrome super white bulbs has failed. 

I've been looking on eBay and have come across some new LED ones that claim to have a built in load resistor for the bulb warning, which if it works would save messing with the wiring.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2539wt_905

Has anyone else tried these?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting those. I already have a hard wired set of LED's so would have to disconnect the load resistor I have so thought I might wait a little while. They look decent quality but would buy them from here-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18SMD-115...5193135677071099&_qi=RTM742988#ht_2330wt_1139

If you have any issue's with them chances are you stand a better chance of getting a refund compared to that other seller. They are £1 more expensive but think it's worth it for a better guarantee. If you do go for them, post up the results as I might follow in suit.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I've placed an order for the £14.99 LED bulbs; not because they're a pound cheaper but because they have an extra three LEDs inside.










http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 2539wt_905

I will post up pictures when they arrive and let you know if there are any problems.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Smacks of saxo!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Well, I've placed an order for the £14.99 LED bulbs; not because they're a pound cheaper but because they have an extra three LEDs inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing how they perform.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

peter-ss said:


> I will post up pictures when they arrive and let you know if there are any problems.


Looking forward to see how these look also.

My XenonWhite bulbs are still going after 2 years


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I've had 2 Xenon White bulbs blow in 6 months! They look nice but given the price and the lack of longevity I am considering going back to the evil yellow ones.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> Well, I've placed an order for the £14.99 LED bulbs; not because they're a pound cheaper but because they have an extra three LEDs inside.


I don't know whether they actually do. There is three sides of 5 and 3 on top. I make this 18 like the other place that sells them. Post up the results when do as we are all keen to see the results.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well the LED bulbs arrived this morning and although they look good lit...



















...they are not compatible with the bulb warning system. With the bulbs fitted the car reported a lamp failure on the DIS, which is no wonder when you compare the current and resistance of the LED bulbs against the standard filament ones.

A standard bulb pulls 1.72A at 12V










The LED bulb pulls only 0.19A (about a ninth).










A standard bulb, whilst off, has a resistance of 0.8ohms.










The LED bulb, whilst off, has a resistance of 297ohms (371 times greater)










The other downside is that, whilst off, the LEDs are yellow and don't look too great in the reflection on the lamp lens...










...compared to the standard bulb.










So I'm afraid that these go down as a failure but I've contacted the seller and they're more than happy for me to return them, which is good.

I don't normally bother sending things back but whilst I was in the mood I have also sent back the failed super chrome bulb, which came with a years warranty but only lasted for about four months. When the first one failed as soon as I turned it on they asked me to send a photo of it smashed before they'd send another, this time they have asked for the bulb back so that they can have a look at it themselves (I think they suspect that I'm trying it on!).


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well that's disappointing news. I thought those had built in resistors? I was hoping I could pull out my load resistors that I am using for my LED's as they are a pain when taking the headlight out for various other jobs. What is the difference in brightness?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's hard to compare the brightness; I would say that they are not as bright as the filament lamps although that isn't really an issue with the DRLs as much as it would be with indicators or brake lights. If I had thought I should have got my lux meter out and measured the difference.

I think that the best option for LED's is to have something that is clear for the appearance when off and use a loading resistor.

Calculating the wattage from the voltage and current of the LEDs gives just over 2W so there's about another 19W to make up for the bulb warning system, which is quite a bit of power to get rid of as heat with a load resistor. In hindsight it was never going to work!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not trying to be controversial, but why try to use LED's when to try and make them compatible you have to use a resistor in parallel to fool the DIS and disable the bulb failure warning. Even if the resistor was integral the build failure warning would be compromised.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

You're right but the original yellow DRL lamps look awful and I'm not too worried about bulb failure as I would be if it were brake lights and indicators for example.

I think that I'm going to be reverting back to the chrome super white bulbs as soon as I have a replacement.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

If someone is still looking for LED with built in resistors, I've come across these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANBUS-382-P2 ... 170wt_1396

I've ordered a couple and will post some pictures when they are installed. The only thing I'm worried about is how much heat the built in resistor generates. Hopefully my light unit will not melt.

What do you guys think?


----------



## toon flyer (Oct 9, 2011)

Try, http://www.alltronix.co.uk/ under canbus solved LEDs.I have these in a 2009 sline no problem.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

toon flyer said:


> Try, http://www.alltronix.co.uk/ under canbus solved LEDs.I have these in a 2009 sline no problem.


Do you have the 21W equivalent DRL bulbs or the sidelights?


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

toon flyer said:


> Try, http://www.alltronix.co.uk/ under canbus solved LEDs.I have these in a 2009 sline no problem.


How would you say the bulbs perform? Are you happy with the apperence, function? Would be nice with some pictures if you have got some!


----------



## toon flyer (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, for late reply I have been in France. I ordered both 21w and sidelight only fitted DRL's as sidelights look a bit of a job.
Sebbevanb happy with how they look much the same as (peterss picture) but they work fine. They are much better than original bulbs.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you! Just what I wanted to hear  Can't wait to change mine. I'm going to do the side lights aswell, altough I'm a bit scared of taking the headlights out. Hopefully it will be fine!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Getting them out is fine, but just be careful putting them back in to make sure they're located in their guides properly. If it doesn't feel right, just slide them back out and try again. Oh and make sure you undo the correct bolts. It's covered in the manual but don't touch the big white nylon one.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=255205


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

toon flyer said:


> Try, http://www.alltronix.co.uk/ under canbus solved LEDs.I have these in a 2009 sline no problem.


One of my Chrome White DRL bulbs has failed after 6 months, before I change it, has anyone changed theirs for the ones recommended by toon flyer and are they happy with them.

I know that peter-ss was thinking about changing his, but I dont know if he did.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm back on my standard bulbs at the moment.

One of the super white chrome bulbs failed but was replaced straight away. A few months later I had another failure, returned it to the seller and they sent me my blown bulb back. :?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

peter-ss said:


> I'm back on my standard bulbs at the moment.
> 
> One of the super white chrome bulbs failed but was replaced straight away. A few months later I had another failure, returned it to the seller and they sent me my blown bulb back. :?


Thanks Peter for the reply it looks like the chrome bulbs are not up to the job, also the seller must be a bit of an idiot if he returned the same one back.
I think I will order the ones recommended by toon flyer after I check the sizes of the ones on their website and see what they are like.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Having tried the MTEC chrome white bulbs myself and found them to have poor longevity I'm back with the standard DRLs and I have to say they are more visible in daylight anyway. Did anyone have any luck with alternatives?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

I have on back order from Alltronix some of their P21 LED replacements, but as they will not have them in stock for two weeks I cannot comment on how good or bad they are.


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

keep us posted!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have gone through this on my Superb, they use a P21W bulb in the DRL and innitially tried the Mtec chrome ones - utter crap!! (and very blue)! 
I am now on CANBUS LED's and have been for 12 months without issue.

The Mtec are on the left and OE std bulb is on the right:










Compared to the CANBUS LED's:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Where did you source yours from Gizmo? I seem to recall peter-ss on here trying some supposedly canbus LEDs and them not working.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I bough them from this seller http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1156-382-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item519c0128e8

My Superb DRL's do have CANBUS warnings on them when a bulb is blown or removed, yet these have been perfect with no errors.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link. From the info on the seller's page it looks like it's more probable that they'll work with Skodas than Audis...


> BEWARE. FURTHER TESTING SHOWS:
> BULB ERRORS ON AUDI - All models
> BULB ERRORS ON SKODA SOME 2010 AND 2011 MODELS
> BULB ERRORS ON SEAT 2011 MODELS


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah I must admit that was not on the listing when I bought mine.

My car was built late November 2010, it's strange that they work in some CANBUS systems and not others. :?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

sebbevanb said:


> keep us posted!


No problem


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

electech said:


> I have on back order from Alltronix some of their P21 LED replacements, but as they will not have them in stock for two weeks I cannot comment on how good or bad they are.


Well they arrived this week and today I fitted them to the car, and guess what!!! I had an error on the DIS.

But they are an improvement on the Chrome White bulbs that are on the car so I have just ordered from Alltronix the wire wound resistors which should cure the problem.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I've tried the same bulb as Gizmo and can confirm that it did not work on my 07 TT  It's a shame because they look really good! Why can't work on Audi's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

electech said:


> electech said:
> 
> 
> > I have on back order from Alltronix some of their P21 LED replacements, but as they will not have them in stock for two weeks I cannot comment on how good or bad they are.
> ...


I finally got around to fitting the wire wound resistors along with the P21 LED's and guess what.
THE LIGHTS ARE ABSOLUTLY BRILLIANT!!! 
I am glad I fitted them

So if anyone wants a pair of Chrome White's which have had about 5 mins of use then let me know


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds good!

Could you post some pictures of the end result and provide links to exact products you bought from Alltronix?

I'm also on Chrome White's at the moment and not sure I like the end result. Better than OEM but still room for improvement.

Just replaced sidelight bulbs to Philips H6W Bluevision ones and one of the bulbs failed within a week! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Delerium,
I finally managed to get around to taking some photos of the DRL Led upgrade, my apologies for the pictures not being 
that good and I should have washed the car before hand.

The links to the bits that I used are at the bottom of the page










[attachment=1]Lights 2.jpg[/attachme

http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cts_id=294

http://www.alltronix.co.uk/index.php?ma ... cts_id=157


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

I finally did this mod too, but I'm not yet 100% successful since I get error codes from DRL lights.

Sidelights:

I bought 2x 10w load resistors and ultra bright H6W leds which have 5x 3-chip 5050 SMD leds. These are so called CANBUS leds and not supposed to cause errors, but they do if not using load resistors. With the 10w load resistors however they don't cause any errors.

Total cost for these was around 12-13 pounds from eBay. And I'm very happy with the end result 

Daytime Running Lights:

Got 2x 25w load resistors and once again some dirt ass cheap leds from eBay. These are P21W socket, and has 19x 5050 SMD LEDs and they are super bright. However, even with resistors, I get an error. Here's the VCDS log:

2 Faults Found:

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 8
Mileage: 56061 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.04.12
Time: 21:48:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.20 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 8
Mileage: 56061 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.04.12
Time: 21:48:00

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.20 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF

Could it be that the 25w resistors are not enough and I need to get bigger ones like 50w?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

25w resistors doesn't sound enough to me. I used 50watt resistors and worked well for a good 2 years until I changed to full LED drl xenons the other week.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

The reason for using resistors is to fool the OBC into believing that the correct bulb is fitted.
The resistor needs to be in parallel with the Bulb/LED not in series with it.
A high wattage resistor is used because the current taken by it is in the region of 22 Watts by my calculation,
so a 50 watt one would be better to dissapate the heat, the value of the resistor also has to be correct

The ones I put a link to in my previous post worked well in my car.
Hope this helps

I did try Led's in my side lights and they did not give me an OBC fault, but I took them out because they were too
long and close to the plastic lens, I will when I get around to it fit shorter ones instead.


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks. Ordered 50w resistors now.

I assume there is no way that you could disable bulb errors using VCDS and not using resistors at all?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

delerium said:


> Thanks. Ordered 50w resistors now.
> 
> I assume there is no way that you could disable bulb errors using VCDS and not using resistors at all?


Dont forget they need to be 6 Ohm ones.
As far as disabling the errors using VCDS is concerned, I haven't looked into it, others on the forum might have.
Hopefully someone might help us out on that


----------



## Juuzmo (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you have pictures with LED DRL lamps?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Juuzmo said:


> Do you have pictures with LED DRL lamps?


Yes they are on page 4 of this post, my apologies for the quality of the pictures


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

Just changed my 21w Halogen bulbs to LED bulbs. After coding the headlight type to "bi-xenon with led drl" no errors on DIS. No resistors needed just direct bulb swap only with VCDS coding. Also changed sidelights to leds with inbuilt resistors, no errors.

...no so complicated at all...

Edit - Tried two different leds, no errorcodes with above coding. Bixenons and all other lights operate normally. Its these which I left installed as the light is powerful and colour is very clean white:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011808627


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That sounds very interesting.

Which module did you change the coding in?


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

09 central electronics, long coding helper the one which has a drop down list for headligt type listing all different headlights.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

Are the ones in the eBay link what you left in as DRL's? If so, what did you use in the sidelights?

Ta!


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, i left the above ones as DRL. The sidelights are the below:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120909139201

Just a direct bulb swap both.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

PetriK said:


> Just changed my 21w Halogen bulbs to LED bulbs. After coding the headlight type to "bi-xenon with led drl" no errors on DIS. No resistors needed just direct bulb swap only with VCDS coding. Also changed sidelights to leds with inbuilt resistors, no errors.
> 
> ...no so complicated at all...


I tried this on my TT this afternoon but unfortunately it didn't work; changing my headlight coding to 'bi-xenon with LED DRL' just made my sidelights come on with the DRL lights and didn't get rid of the bulb warning either.

Maybe this will only work on certain models :?: Mine's a 2006 V6 DSG.


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

Using the drop down menu or the check box menu ? I will get a proper copy of the menu used. My model is my2009 tt 1.8tfsi. Also these leds above are said to be canbus comaptible but requires this mode with vcds.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I used the drop down menu, changing from this










to this


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

OK - there is now a difference somewhere - either in the coding or in the LED:s. Its possible that the power requirement for my leds (http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011808627) is higher and therefore no errorcode is triggered. Anyhow I tested two different sets of leds but both being advertised as CAN BUS compliant with both working with this setup. Wihtout this coding below both triggered an errorcode, with coding no errorcode - even said to be CAN BUS compliant ;-)

Looks like we have different coding elsewhere too, would need to check byte by byte the differences when at car.

The below coding is what worked for me:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I may go back to this one in the future but, bulb errors aside, do your sidelights now come on with your DRLs?


----------



## PetriK (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep, sidelights come together on with DRLs when ignition on.

Also DRL can be set on/off using DIS menu. In this coding configured tail lights to come on with DRLs as there are some tunnels on the way to work and cars without tail are not really so visible there.

edit, just to save the string in copy/paste format...
A9060E8280141C804F1800001800000000094E075A260A02008000000000


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

PetriK said:


> OK - there is now a difference somewhere - either in the coding or in the LED:s. Its possible that the power requirement for my leds (http://www.ebay.com/itm/261011808627) is higher and therefore no errorcode is triggered. Anyhow I tested two different sets of leds but both being advertised as CAN BUS compliant with both working with this setup. Wihtout this coding below both triggered an errorcode, with coding no errorcode - even said to be CAN BUS compliant ;-)
> 
> Looks like we have different coding elsewhere too, would need to check byte by byte the differences when at car.
> 
> The below coding is what worked for me:


Hi all,

PetriK, can you possibly put up a pic of the coding that worked for you again as it doesn't seem to display in the post i have quoted from.

You will be helping me out greatly!!!

Thank You.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread but has anybody finally found a drop in, plug and play LED bulb that improves the P21 halogen DRL color and output without the need for adding resistors or tricking the car with custom VCDS coding?


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

As above I think the halogen bulbs really let the front down considering I have bi xenons I wish they where led


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

BMWBig6 said:


> Sorry to dredge up an old thread but has anybody finally found a drop in, plug and play LED bulb that improves the P21 halogen DRL color and output without the need for adding resistors or tricking the car with custom VCDS coding?


Well I'm also curious, as I'm fed up with the OEM yellow weak light and, actually, without resistors or coding, I'm eager to change that crap, either with white halogen bulbs or led ones.

Does anyone have news on that? Any new development in technology?

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jim55 (Feb 16, 2017)

Does the headlight need to b taken out to change these ,Iv just tried to change b drl bulbs of a v6 and it's impossible ( not enough space for my hands


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Really easy to pull the headlights out mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim55 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah I read the guide and it looks easy ,just wasn't sure if I'm making the job harder than it is lol


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Jim, what bulbs are you fitting? Let us know how it worked out


----------



## Jim55 (Feb 16, 2017)

These ones
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401277677060


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Great, let us know the outcome!

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A3003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I fitted some non-LED Platinum-coated bulbs from LEDPerf and they look great. Check out my images here - http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=784193&p=4981057#p4981057


----------

